# Itchy breasts?



## lilysmama1124 (Aug 26, 2006)

Recently my breasts have been really itchy-then when i itch them there is a red splotchy rash. I haven't switched anything(ie. detergents, bras, nursing pads, water...). Is there something more to this or am I just going through a sensitive skin phase? I am not really any itchier anywhere else just on my breasts.


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

That happened to me once a few months back (come to think of it, around the time my supply was regulating - around the time I stopped leaking). I scratched. I got a blotchy rash. It went away.

I'm no help ... but you're not alone.


----------



## artemis80 (Sep 8, 2006)

I had that all through my pregnancy until about 2 months ago. It was really annoying.

Ummm....sorry, that doesn't help much. Lotion helped; I was just careful to keep it off my nipples.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 25, 2004)

I get this sometimes. Usually it seems to coincide with ovulation or right after it in my case. My bras start fitting differently around this time (boobs get bigger) and a couple of the bras start to irritate my skin. I esp. have trouble with a good quality, expensive Anita nursing bra. The support part for under the breast when the "flap" is down is edged with a serger stitch to prevent fraying, but after ovulation, that edging just irritates me to the point of getting pimply looking spots. I try to wear my bigger bras then.

Does this seem to coincide with any hormonal changes? FWIW, this bra didn't irritate me for the first couple months. But it certainly does now that it's "broken in" so to speak.

Also, the scratching makes it worse, IMO. Doesn't mean I don't scratch, but I try really hard not to do it because then the tender thin skin there seems to get more easily irritated and it can become someone cyclical. Good luck.

Another thing that might help is putting some pure olive oil on your breasts. Unless your nursling has an allergy to it, it should be OK for nipples as well. That's all I ever put on my nipples from the beginning. I probably smelled like pizza dough, but I don't like lanolin.

Good luck!


----------



## lilysmama1124 (Aug 26, 2006)

My dd is 4 mo so I am worried about putting olive oil on my breast but is it a big deal if I put it around but not on my nipples right after I nurse her? I guess I coudl wipe it off but that would probably further irritate them. Thanks


----------



## mzfern (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like thrush. http://lactinv.com/tscreen.htm


----------



## velveeta (May 30, 2002)

I was also thinking thrush! Please check into it -- we are two months into ours.







:


----------



## lilysmama1124 (Aug 26, 2006)

My nipples don't itch, it is actually more on the top half of my breast adn in my cleavage- could this still be thrush?


----------



## eli's mama (Jan 8, 2005)

Don't know much about thrush, but i did have a similar problem when I switched detergents. I went from one free & clear to another and it seems that they are not all created equally. sorry, i'm not much help.


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

My breasts itch every so often, and I'm positive it's not thrush -- no other pain, no nipple issues, doens't change when he's nursing, DS has no thrush symptoms, etc. However, because my breasts are so sensitive, whenever I scratch, then turn red and blood vessels break and the red, raw area can last days. Maybe something's wrong with me, but I think it's normal.


----------

